# RDP & "Please Wait"



## preskitt.man

I use RDP to access my Dell 8930 from my laptop. The Dell is running Windows 10 20H2 and is current on updates. Until about 3 weeks ago, everything was fine. Every morning would access the Dell, and no issues. Then, one morning, I get a big blue screen with "Please Wait" written on it. Needless to say, waiting didn't solve the issue, nor did retrying access to the computer. Accessing the computer locally worked fine, but after doing so, my problem was not resolved. A reboot of the machine resolved the problem - for about 2 days, and then all over again. 

So, thinking that some times if you you encounter a brick wall, might be easier to go around then over, I installed Chrome Remote Desktop Server on my Dell. Tested it and it worked. Until this morning. After RDP gave me the "Please Wait" blue screen, I tried accessing my desktop via Chrome Remote. All Chrome Remote Desktop gave me was a sold gray screen. No message at all. Once again, a reboot solved the problem.

While a reboot is not that big a deal when I am home and near the Dell, I also use this approach to access my Dell remotely via a VPN when I travel. And, then, when this happens, I am totally stuck as there is no way to reboot the Dell.

Any ideas?


----------



## SpywareDr

You need something like one of these: https://www.amazon.com/MSNSwitch-In...11&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&s=electronics&sr=1-4


----------



## preskitt.man

Interesting - will look more into that.

But also interesting, I have figured out how to reproduce the problem on demand. I have two laptops - an HP Laptop running Windows 10 which I keep in the family room and a Macbook Air which tends to stay in the kitchen area - and is also the one I tend to take while travelling (smaller - lighter). More often than not, I am doing RDP from the Macbook. But if I do RDP from the HP (which will work just fine) then do it from the Macbook, I get the "Please Wait". If I go back to the HP, it's hit or miss as to wether I see this problem or not.

It does explain why when I see this problem, it is always in the morning. I use the Macbook first thing in the morning to start the day. While I don't regularly use the HP laptop to access the Dell, when I do, it is typically in the evening.


----------



## SpywareDr

Weird. Something's getting confused somewhere.


----------



## preskitt.man

That's for sure. My guess is the Windows RDP client is leaving some process running that is a block to the MAC RDP client.


----------



## SpywareDr

"Even with no active connections, the msrdc.exe process runs in the background to allow you to reconnect quickly when you reopen the client. You can stop msrdc.exe by right-clicking on the Windows Virtual Desktop icon in the system tray area and selecting *Disconnect all sessions* in the drop-down menu."

Source: Windows Desktop client for admins

You could also kill it with the following CMD:

*taskkill /f /im msrdc.exe*​


----------

